# Tricks?



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ok. So I know that you can teach rats and chinchillas tricks but can you teach hedgies tricks? If so, like what kind of tricks can they learn and how would you teach them it? If not, do they at least have the smarts that chins and rats have?*


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I think they are smart enough to NOT do any of the stupid pet tricks that us humans are so fond of. The more direct answer is no, they will not do tricks. Unless you consider making meal worms disappear a trick(and not even all hedgies do THAT.lol)


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

sum ppl try to teach their hedgies to come to their name, with meal worms, like give them a meal worm and call their name, idk!!! but probably not


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I once saw a book that showed you how to teach hedgies tricks. I didn't get it, but, since there is a book out about it, I guess you probably could teach them some stuff.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW DO YOU DO THE DISAPEARING MEALWORK TRICK?!?!?!!?!?LOL         I'm just kidding*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think hedgehogs are very much like cats in that they can do tricks, they just don't want to. I think they more enjoy teaching us humans to do tricks such as, go fetch me a mealworm, and another, and another, and another.... Put my cage back EXACTLY how I want it or I will trash it for you! Poop in the food dish... Have you not figured out yet that a) that food is not to my liking and b) there are no mealies in that food. The list goes on... :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Humans like to take some cute habit their pet has, and pretend they "trained" them to do it. The thing is, you aren't going to train a hedgie. At most, they will train you. For example, if you "litter train" a hedgie, well, that was lucky! They decided to poop where you happened to want them to. :lol:


----------

